# Outrageous Band/Album Names



## Dyluck (Jul 1, 2012)

Because musicians are assholes.

I'll be starting the bar pretty high here with the band *The Terror Pigeon Dance Revolt!*
and their album: _I LOVE YOU! I LOVE YOU! I LOVE YOU AND I'M IN LOVE WITH YOU! HAVE AN AWESOME DAY! HAVE THE BEST DAY OF YOUR LIFE!_

Here's their song "[ride friendship.]" from the album:
[yt]YrQ0z7P5pt0[/yt]


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 1, 2012)

There's this one drone artist. His name is, I shit you not, an arrangement of rectangles.

Nobody knows what to type on google to search for him.

I have one of his albums. Maybe later I'll upload his shit on youtube and link it here. Great artist, just a fucking insane name.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 2, 2012)

Sollux said:


> There's this one drone artist. His name is, I shit you not, an arrangement of rectangles.
> 
> Nobody knows what to type on google to search for him.
> 
> I have one of his albums. Maybe later I'll upload his shit on youtube and link it here. Great artist, just a fucking insane name.



Didn't Prince do something like that with his name?

Back on topic: The must outrageous band names I have ever heard of was Butthole Surfers and                     Mourning Wood. The reason I think their outrageous is because I'm immature.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 2, 2012)

Ever heard of any bands from the extreme metal genres?

All of them, and their album names.

Dark Tranquility, "The Mind's I", "We are the Void", "Character"
Arsis, "We are the Nightmare", "Starve for the Devil".
At the Gates, "The Red in the Sky is Ours", "Slaughter of the Soul", "Terminal Spirit Disease".
Tvangeste, "Damnation of Regiomontum"
Morbid Angel, "Gateways to Annihilation", "Formulas Fatal to the Flesh"

I could go on, seriously. The album names are usually pretty stupid, and the names can be ridiculous.

I think Screamo and Metalcore are the only genres that top the extreme metal genres in stupid names/album names.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 2, 2012)

Devin Townsend probably has the best ones from my collection, such as "Ziltoid the Omniscient", or his Strapping Young Lad album, "Heavy as a Really Heavy Thing", though there are a bunch of silly metal names as well.

Ziltoid works best with the picture as well though:


----------



## Namba (Jul 2, 2012)

Crystal Method, but only because someone else already mentioned the Butthole Surfers.


----------



## Plantar (Jul 2, 2012)

The album Sumo-grip by Lucifer's Friend. Definitely both odd names.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 2, 2012)

Passenger of shit. Finest quality music of all time


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that anything by Cannibal Corpse will qualify.


----------



## Namba (Jul 2, 2012)

Dying Fetus


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 2, 2012)

_Psychostick_ has released such albums as "_We Couldn't Think of a Title_", "_Sandwich_", and "_Space Vampires Versus Zombie Dinosaurs in 3D_". Pretty acceptable names for a humorcore band, I think. The now disbanded _The Number 12 Looks Like You_'s band-name always amused me. Oh, and Manson's song _May Cause Discoloration of the Urine or Feces_ is a bit odd as well.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 2, 2012)

Lastdirewolf said:


> "Character"



How is this an outrageous name?


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 2, 2012)

Pretty much any iwrestledabearonce song.

One of my favourite songs by them is "Karate Nipples".


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 2, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> Pretty much any iwrestledabearonce song.
> 
> One of my favourite songs by them is "Karate Nipples".



Personally, I like their "Smells Like Kevin Bacon".


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 2, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Personally, I like their "Smells Like Kevin Bacon".


That one's the most popular, yeah. That was back when they really grinded, not like in _Ruining it For Everybody_ when the grindcore pretty much vanished :<


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 2, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> That one's the most popular, yeah. That was back when they really grinded, not like in _Ruining it For Everybody_ when the grindcore pretty much vanished :<



Is that so? :C I hadn't checked them out in ages, I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## Namba (Jul 2, 2012)

This is Tides said:


> That one's the most popular, yeah. That was back when they really grinded, not like in _Ruining it For Everybody_ when the grindcore pretty much vanished :<


What a fitting title :C


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 2, 2012)

barefootfoof said:


> Is that so? :C I hadn't checked them out in ages, I'm sorry to hear that.


I won't deny I like it, but it feels a little devoid of what they actually built themselves on. 

Seems like most of it is breakdowns, not really intense ones either. It's not iwabo, it's a metalcore band to me D:

I will give it this; Krysta's voice is getting even more fantastic.


Eyal Flurry said:


> What a fitting title :C


You've heard it?


----------



## Namba (Jul 2, 2012)

Currently listening. It's been a few years since I last gave a glance at iwrestledabearonce.
Reminds me too much of TDWP for some reason... and I used to like TDWP

EDIT: I meant the band, not the album.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Jul 2, 2012)

No, I've never listened to 'em. I only know about 'em because of this and other album cover art.


----------



## triage (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Dyluck (Jul 3, 2012)

The band "A Great Big Pile of Leaves." SO SILLY. But also so good~

[yt]yihCTNKWiIw[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 3, 2012)

triage said:


>


oh, godspeed, you clever bastards, you :3

ohhh! Where is it where is it where is it

Needs more piano but no complaints
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOeh1wbBLG0


----------



## Conker (Jul 4, 2012)

_Chocolate Starfish and the Hotdog Flavored Water_ by Limp Bizkit is a pretty silly name for an album. Was the first thing that came to mind.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll go through my Winamp library and pull out all the outrageous bands and/or album titles I can find.

*Abruptum*'s "_In Umbra Malitiae Ambulabo, In Aeternum In Triumpho Tenebrarum_"
*Amputated Genitals*
*Arckanum*'s _"ÃžÃžÃžÃžÃžÃžÃžÃžÃžÃžÃž"_ <-- "What's your favorite album?" "THHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"
*Cattle Decapitation*'s _"Humanure_"
*Cephalotripsy*'s _"Uterovaginal Insertion of Extirpated Anomalies_"
*Devourment*'s "_Molesting the Decapitated_"
*Fukpig*
*Kraanium*'s "_Post Mortal Coital Fixation_"
*Leviathan*'s "_Tentacles of Whorror"_
*The Ruins of Beverast*'s "_Foulest Semen of a Sheltered Elite_"
*Vulvectomy*'s "_Putrescent Clitoral Fermentation_" and "_Post-Abortion Slut Fuck_"


----------



## Gucci Mane (Jul 6, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> *Cephalotripsy*'s _"Uterovaginal Insertion of Extirpated Anomalies_"



hahahahahaha
that album is gross
good shirts for that band though

anyways
you might check out the really badly named *terminally your aborted ghost  *and their only full-length slowly peeling the flesh from the inside of a folded hand

"_have you ever fantasized...about being killed?"_

gucci, out


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 6, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> "What's your favorite album?" "THHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH"



I don't know why I laughed so hard.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 6, 2012)

"Bits 'o' shit, cunts and bat-piss"

Surprisingly, their pretty good.


----------



## Mxpklx (Jul 6, 2012)

"Choclate Starfish And The Hot Dog Flavoured Water"
I remember a friend sending me a link to one of their songs. I couldn't stop laughing.

I wish this was about album covers, because I would be the winner instantly.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 7, 2012)

Gucci Mane said:


> hahahahahaha
> that album is gross
> good shirts for that band though
> 
> ...



Heh, what a name. And I will check it :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 13, 2012)

FIYAAAA BOMBAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Traven V (Jul 22, 2012)

Gotye makes me think of Goatse when I see the name, good band sexy lead singer but damn... Am I to far gone D:

[video=youtube_share;YJey74gmkLY]http://youtu.be/YJey74gmkLY[/video]


----------



## sebase5 (Jul 24, 2012)

Not sure if already named, but, have you heard from:
Paracoccidioidomicosisproctitissarcomucosis... ?
Its Death Metal/ Grindcore from Mexico
Grindcore bands love names like that!


----------

